# Planning to build a catering/concession trailer



## dyce51 (May 5, 2013)

Is 120 gallon air tank large enough or should I go bigger?  Also what are some good things to put in the trailer?  I am planning to build a trailer similar to the Southern Yankee BBQ Shack on a 14' trailer with 9' shack and 5' smoker patio.  The health dept already gave me a build sheet of what the expect to see but I would like to know what you guys wish your trailer had and other thing that will make life easier when at a gig?


----------



## jarhead (May 5, 2013)

Can't help you on the size cause I run a FEC-100 inside.

Each HD is different and sometimes the inspectors as well.

You are going to need 4 sinks. Wash, rinse, sanitize and hand wash.

Hot and cold water. Your gray water tank must be 20% larger than your fresh.

A way of maintaining safe food temps. In other words, keep hot foods over 140 and cold foods below 40.

Don't forget disposable gloves. ZipLock bags ain't cheap. (Don't ask!!!)

Permits and licenses from everybody with their hand out.

Insurance. Usually at least 500k.

ServSafe Managers Certificate.

I had one county that wanted all electric in armored cable and GFI on each plug. Sorry, I don't do business there.

These are the basics and, as I mentioned, each county/city HD is different.

Good luck and keep us posted as you progress in your venture. aka Wild Ride.


----------

